# Mittelwest Kennels in Illinois



## _riley

Hi,

We're searching for an excellent breeder in the Chicago area and right now we like the looks of Mittelwest. However, I've come across a few very negative reviews (although, admittedly, also hundreds of very positive ones). Still, the negatives scare me. 

Does anyone have experience with this kennel, and with Julie Martinez?

We're thinking of setting up a time to visit the kennel, which we'd definitely do before making any decisions, but I'd like some thoughts. Thanks!


mittelwest.com


----------



## BigHemi45

I looked at them as they are very close to me. They seem to have very nice dogs and do work them. They do have a lot of pups on the ground as well. Made me wonder if they are socialized well enough. Once I heard the cost of $3500, I looked elsewhere.


----------



## creegh

Mittelwest is a well known breeder of WGSL.

Is that type of German Shepherd you want?

In Illinois there's also Huertahof.

Mybodyguard dogs in Marengo is another option I've heard good things about.

Don't be afraid to travel for a puppy and most breeders will ship.


----------



## _riley

Yes, WGSL is what we want. I agree their price is extreme but if it reflects the quality, we're willing to pay it. Good point about socialization...I'll have to ask them about that. 

We really want the highest quality pup in terms of health and all around breeding because we'd rather pay more up front than risk vet bills down the line. We've own large breeds in the past but this will be our first GSD and we want to make sure we do it right 

We are willing to travel or have a puppy shipped - any other WGSL breeders you recommend across the US?


----------



## lhczth

https://www.facebook.com/nummereinsgsd/

https://www.facebook.com/AusGerstbrei/

In Michigan. I have personal experience with their dogs from training, especially Aus Gerstbrei. Also did a CGC with a couple of their dogs. Very solid in temperament. The owners are a couple, but they have slightly different breeding programs.


----------



## creegh

Check out Nadar K9 in Kentucky. Ash is extremely honest and ethical and super supportive of her puppy people. I think she has two litters being imported from Germany that are due soon.

I wouldn't hesitate to get one of her dogs.


----------



## Jax08

Shane at Vertauen. He's in the Kansas City area
Home ? Vertrauen German Shepherds


----------



## mnm

Julie Saso at MyBodyGuard. Great person and really nice dogs. Has a boarding kennel, does training classes, and they also have a Schutzhund Club there. Located in Marengo, Il, just outside of Chicago. I would highly recommend her and her dogs.


----------



## llombardo

I've noticed that their dogs are larger boned and have beautiful coloring. For some reason I can always pick out puppies that come from them due to the size and coloring. I touched base with them a long time ago about a puppy, but I decided that when I'm ready I will go through Robin at Huerta Hof. I think they just had one that had puppies the other day. I don't recall the father but I like the mother.


----------



## BigHemi45

mnm said:


> Julie Saso at MyBodyGuard. Great person and really nice dogs. Has a boarding kennel, does training classes, and they also have a Schutzhund Club there. Located in Marengo, Il, just outside of Chicago. I would highly recommend her and her dogs.


I will second and third this. I just got my pup from her last Friday after months of dealing with them. She and her staff are great and the service after the sale has been fantastic thus far. Their in house training classes are very affordable, 6 week course for $115 and they are done on site. Her stud "One" is truly an amazing animal. Gorgeous in color and confirmation his temperament is even better. I have a puppy through him and he is very confident, smart and not spooked by anything or anyone. He doesn't flinch when my 2 year old throws a tantrum or when I run the vacuum right in front of him. All of her dogs have hips and elbows done as well.


----------



## _riley

So many great recommendations...a bit overwhelming, I admit, but what a great selection! I'm impressed. 

At the moment we're still leaning toward Mittelwest, a huge factor being their lifetime health guarantee. We'll be visiting the kennel soon. We aren't ready for a puppy quite yet, but we want to see where our pup would be coming from and meet the people and dogs. I'll definitely report back with my thoughts, for those who may be interested as well!


----------



## agilegsds

Not sure where you're getting the Mittelwest lifetime health guarantee from. I have a 4 yo Mittelwest dog with severe bilateral hip dysplasia, x-rays rated by the SV in Germany at 12 months and on file. I was a valued Mittelwest team member for years, and received nothing as far as a guarantee. If anyone wants to know more, including info about his temperament as well as the kennel, please feel free to pm me.


----------



## llombardo

agilegsds said:


> Not sure where you're getting the Mittelwest lifetime health guarantee from. I have a 4 yo Mittelwest dog with severe bilateral hip dysplasia, x-rays rated by the SV in Germany at 12 months and on file. I was a valued Mittelwest team member for years, and received nothing as far as a guarantee. If anyone wants to know more, including info about his temperament as well as the kennel, please feel free to pm me.


It says it on the website. My question would be do you have to return your dog to get replacement puppy? If that is the case then the warranty means nothing to me, because I'm not giving up a dog that I had for a year because it has hip dysplasia.


----------



## Kazel

I think there is a breeder up that way that offers a full life health guarantee for certain genetic conditions. They offer a new puppy of equal/greater value and let you keep your first one if you want to keep it. Most breeders make you give the 'sick' puppy back though to get a new one.


----------



## _riley

agilegsds said:


> Not sure where you're getting the Mittelwest lifetime health guarantee from. I have a 4 yo Mittelwest dog with severe bilateral hip dysplasia, x-rays rated by the SV in Germany at 12 months and on file. I was a valued Mittelwest team member for years, and received nothing as far as a guarantee. If anyone wants to know more, including info about his temperament as well as the kennel, please feel free to pm me.



Sandy, are you saying Julie of Mittelwest knows of your dog's health problems and has refused to offer a replacement?


----------



## lhczth

_riley said:


> Sandy, are you saying Julie of Mittelwest knows of your dog's health problems and has refused to offer a replacement?


This discussion needs to be taken private. 

Thank you,

ADMIN


----------



## _riley

Kazel said:


> I think there is a breeder up that way that offers a full life health guarantee for certain genetic conditions. They offer a new puppy of equal/greater value and let you keep your first one if you want to keep it. Most breeders make you give the 'sick' puppy back though to get a new one.


Do you know which breeder this is?


----------



## jhfla

I purchased a pup from Julie at Mittelwest in 2000. He was a great dog but he did develop pretty severe hip dysplasia and I notified Julie. This is going back a long time, but if I remember correctly I think she was willing to replace my dog but who in their right mind is going to part with a dog that you already have become attached to. I think my Fritz was around 2 years old when it was detected and there was no way I was going to give her my dog back. I think the replace your dog warranties are pointless - would be nice to see breeders credit for a future dog if severe HD is detected by a certain age.


----------



## Xeph

> I think the replace your dog warranties are pointless


Why? I offer the same thing. I don't require people to give the affected animal back. Most breeders don't require that these days.


----------



## cliffson1

I think you should be just as diligent in health as looks if you are going the SL way. Most of these dogs are very heavily linebred and science tells us that when you heavily linebreed to a certain point then genetic, congenital and mental health issues increase. I'm not advising against SL dog, but I certainly would have a mentor help me.


----------



## Castlemaid

Just a reminder that we do not allow breeder bashing, and such posts will be deleted. 

If you are a new member and would like to share negative info, you'll have to do it by PM. Build up your post count so you can send and receive PMs. 

Thank you, 

ADMIN


----------



## jhfla

Xeph said:


> Why? I offer the same thing. I don't require people to give the affected animal back. Most breeders don't require that these days.


That is great and that is what I meant - not having to return the dog.


----------



## stepkau

_riley - Mittlewest was one of the first I looked at.. Mittlewest does get dinged a few times with negative reviews.. Always take them with a grain of salt because you're not getting the FULL story. They probably do a fine job most of the time. Lots of quality breeders in the Chicagoland area. I consistently, and I mean *consistently* saw overwhelming positive reviews with other breeders who's prices were more inline with the norm.. $1800-$2400.. Use the search feature of this site and you'll see who consistently gets high marks..

Best of luck


----------



## _riley

Hi again everyone, just an update that I did not end up going with Mittelwest. We made an appointment to visit, and were very impressed with the kennel itself, but we were not impressed with the owner, she popped her head out to speak to us for only a few seconds and she looked like she had just woken up and she was in her pajamas. When she sensed our hesitation she said something that gave us a car salesman type vibe, something about how well they might be moving in a few months so we'd better buy a puppy now, then she disappeared again. We also noticed a few of the dogs and puppies hips looked really strange, sticking out of their backs. I hope this isn't taken as breeder bashing, I'm just giving our honest experience to hopefully help others.


----------



## konathegsd

Definitely contact Huerta hof! They have beautiful show line's and are very reputable. My favorite dog ever came from robin and became a very successful service dog.


----------



## dz0qp5

My breeder uses Mittelwest dogs in her breeding program. My dogs dam is a Mittelwest, she is a beautiful dog with wonderful temperament. This has also shown up in my dog. You can find Mittelwest dogs in other breeding programs at a much lower price.


----------



## Rsolt

agilegsds said:


> Not sure where you're getting the Mittelwest lifetime health guarantee from. I have a 4 yo Mittelwest dog with severe bilateral hip dysplasia, x-rays rated by the SV in Germany at 12 months and on file. I was a valued Mittelwest team member for years, and received nothing as far as a guarantee. If anyone wants to know more, including info about his temperament as well as the kennel, please feel free to pm me.


Hi Sandy, did you have a bad experience with the puppies of Mittelwest?


----------

